# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  HERCULE, exoskeletons, RB3D, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - RB3D

Home page - rb3d.com/en/exosquelettes

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HERCULE V4

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> - New exosquelette exoskeleton: Easier to use, half the weight
> Carry compact and heavy loads
> - civil engineering sector : delivery of materials in hilly areas
> - Elite units or firefighters : transportation of heavy equipment

----------

